# CA: Hemet/Temecula. Looking to Hack



## Christian Walker (Nov 11, 2004)

Hello,

My name is Christian and I am looking to start a 3.5D&D game. I won a home in San Jacinto, so we could easily play here. 

I have one player already, but one PC and one GM do not a campaign make.    I'd describe my style as low-power, low magic. (Years of GURPS at work, I guess.) In my campaigns, we may not see character levels get into the teens, but I think we have a good time along the way. In campaigns past, characters have been soldiers rebuilding a ruined forward area. There have been groups of rangers battling the advancing hordes. We even played a campaign where the party were constables in a large city. I guess you could say that I avoid the, "Slay, loot, hoard" model of campaign design. 

I am really into making models and terrain, so many of the combats feature lots of minis, rulers, and an overall tactical feel. That may turn some folks off, but I think it actually makes for a more visually appealing game. 

I am a teacher by trade and I live alone, so my schedule is pretty flexible. We could game on the weekends or even during the week after, say, 4pm. 

Hit me up at jhaevin_whil@verizon.net and we'll get our hack on.


----------



## Marcus Artorius (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Looking for a game*

Hey,

My wife and I have recently moved to the Grand Terrace area, and we're looking to find or start a DnD 3.5 game.

I'm 29 and my wife is 23, and we don't go near drugs, and with gaming style, any would be great, though we do like a bit of combat  Low powered or high powered, long as there is plenty of action is all thats important to us.

So perhaps we could get together, try and find some other players too?

You can email me if interested,

edrakecoleman@msn.com

David


----------



## Christian Walker (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello David, 

Goodness, I thought for sure that I had subscribed to my thread looking for gamers. But I guess not! Otherwise, I would have seen your response much sooner.

I have been building terrain bits over the past few weeks, working to rebuild the collection I sold on EBay to cover the closing costs of my home back in May. I've attached two pictures of the kinds of things I have been making. 

I am still very much interested in gaming. I have another player on deck, a very decent fellow named Deems, who is working on his counseling credential. I like  a fair amount of combat myself. Sometimes I think our games tend to play like tactical simulations mixed with a bit of role-playing. Sort of like Warhammer Fantasy driven by a characters and NPCs. Nearly every player from our former campaign moved away. Mix in a divorce and well...we are certainly in rebuilding mode.

I'll keep this short, just in case you've found another game. I hope that Thanksgiving has treated you and your wife well.

Christian
jhaevin_whil@verizon.net


----------



## OfRiceAndHen (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey, I'm a Highland resident also in search of a game.  I'm a 21 year old full-time college student, a non-smoker, very light drinker, and non-drug user.  started gaming in high-school (over 5 years ago already, sheesh) and our playstyle has been varried between hack'n'slash to more story-driven campaigns.  

I'm (usually) willing to try anything at least once, can shut up and let the DM do what he wants (within reason), and best of all, I know TONS of Monty Python quotes! (j/k)

email is themightytarrasque@gmail.com


----------

